# Entscheidungshilfe

## schnaep

hi,

ich hab mir nu überlegt das ich langsam wa von der windows schine runterkommen muss, ich hatte auch schon suse druff hab es dann aba wieder runnergeschmissen weil ich es kaum genutzt hab...    :Laughing:  soo und da ich jetzt schon sehr häufig gelesen hab das Gentoo richtig geil sein soll hab ich mir gedacht dann kannste es ja auch mal mit gentoo versuchen... ich würde es mir ja einfach draufmachen ... es ist nur soo das ich auch gelesen habe das man mehr oder weniger das ganze system komplett kompilieren muss ... und da ich ein unix noob bin .. und noch nict einma weiss was kompilieren genau ist wollte ich einmal fragen ob das wirklich soo schlimm ist wie es sich anhört oder ob das nur übertrieben ist ... ausserdem würrde ich gerne eure meinung hören ob das ein nOob schaffen könnte ?! ich hab mich bis jetzt soweit erkundigt das man bei stage 1 alles kompiliern muss , bei 2 nich mehr ganz so viel aber immer noch ganz schön was udn bei 3 nix , is das soweit richtig ?? 

nu denn und dann wüsste ich natürlich auch noch gerne warum Gentoo und nich schlagmichtot linux ?! 

also schon ma vielen dank

schnaep

mod edit: Hab die blaue Schrift entfernt, tut in den Augen weh.  :Wink: 

amne

----------

## alexraasch

Hallo,

also ich kann dir Gentoo nur empfehlen, auch wenn du Unix bisher nicht verwendet hast. Bei mir war es ganz aehnlich und ich hab eine Stage1-Installation auf Anhieb hinbekommen. Da hilft vor allem die sehr gute Dokumentation.

Es dauert allerdings sehr lange, die Stage1 zu installieren, da tatsaechlich das gesamte System kompiliert wird. Kompilieren heisst uebrigens, aus Programmquelltext lauffaehigen Maschinencode zu erzeugen. Schwer ist das ueberhaupt nicht, da es bei Gentoo vollautomatische Installationsskripte gibt, die den Compiler bedienen. Wenn man zum Beispielsweise KDE installieren moechte, dann reicht der Befehl "emerge kde" aus.

Wenn du eine Stage3-Installation machst, sparst du das Herunterladen und Kompilieren des Basissystems und steigst direkt beim Aufsetzen des Kernels ein. Alle weiteren Programme muessen aber auch bei Stage3 kompiliert werden. Das gehoert zur Gentoo-Philosohpie.

Also, wenn du Linux willst und das System wirklich kennenlernen willst, ist Gentoo deine Wahl. Es heisst uebrigens auch Gentoo Linux, so wie man auch SuSE Linux, RedHat Linux oder so sagt. Gentoo ist eine schnelle Pinguinart.

Alex.

----------

## bmichaelsen

 *Quote:*   

> noch nict einma weiss was kompilieren genau ist

 

dabei wird der Programm text in maschinencode übersetzt ...

 *Quote:*   

> ausserdem würrde ich gerne eure meinung hören ob das ein nOob schaffen könnte ?

 

Ja, kannst Du wenn Du bereits bist zu lernen. Und der Weg wird etwas holperig. Aber wenn Du am Ende verstanden hast was Du bei der Installation tust, beherrschst Du das System wesentlich besser. gentoo von Stage 1 zu installieren ist sowas wie ein Crashkurs über wie Linux funktioniert.

 :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

>  was udn bei 3 nix , is das soweit richtig ?? 

 

Jep. Aber glaub ja nicht, dass Du nach einer Stage 3 Installation sowas wie ne grafische Oberfläche hast.   :Cool:   Die musst Du dann noch installieren - genauso wie einiges anderes. Das kannst Du entweder selbst kompilieren oder mit GRP vorinstallierte Packete benutzen.

Kompilieren ist bei gentoo nicht sehr schwierig - ich glaube, es gibt keine Distro auf der das einfacher ist. Das läuft ziemlich automatisiert über Skripte ab.

Deshalb ist kompilieren nicht unbedingt schwerer als eine GRP-Installation, aber dauert wesentlich länger (je nach System bei einer Stage 1 ca. 48 Std.)

 *Quote:*   

> nu denn und dann wüsste ich natürlich auch noch gerne warum Gentoo und nich schlagmichtot linux ?! 

 

Im Gegensatz zu schlagmichtot linux:

- Ist ausschließlich das installiert was Du haben willst (schlagmichtot linux=Redhat/SuSE/Mandrake)

- Gibt es keinen schicken Frontend, den Du zu konfiguration nutzen musst (a la YaST), d.h. Du bist nicht aufgeschmissen, wenn der Frontend mit etwas nicht klarkommt. Auch Distro-unabhängige Doku hilft Dir (meist) weiter.

- gentoo ist wohl die aktuellste Distro die wo gibt (schlagmichtot linux=debian)

- Einmal installiert, sind updates ein leichtes (schlagmichtot linux=Redhat/SuSE)

- 4000 Packete in Portage, da es leicht ist ebuilds zuschreiben, ist diese Zahl stetig am wachsen

- Der beste und schnellste Support durch die gentoo-Foren (aber: erst Suchen, dann Fragen) - Antwortzeiten meist unter 15 min.   :Exclamation: 

EDIT: Mach ne Stunde draus, dann hat selbst deine ausführliche Anfrage drei Antworten (and counting)

- Du weisst was Du tust

- Starke Community und flache Hierachie auch bei der Entwicklung (dadurch ständige Weiterentwicklung)

Nachteile:

- Umständliche manuelle InstallationLast edited by bmichaelsen on Thu Dec 11, 2003 7:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## woormy

ich hab mich bis jetzt soweit erkundigt das man bei stage 1 alles kompiliern muss , bei 2 nich mehr ganz so viel aber immer noch ganz schön was udn bei 3 nix , is das soweit richtig ?? 

wo man nix kompilieren muß ist stage3 mit GRP da findest du dann vorkompilierte packete, stage3 mit Grp würde ich dir zum reinschnuppern empfehlen.

ob es schwer ist ??? wenn du dir die anleitung erst mal durchliest und dann danach anfängst dürfte es kein prob sein! falls du schwierigkeiten hast bei der installation gibt es hier ja auch noch das forum das du ja gefunden hast  :Wink: 

ich hatte auch schon suse druff hab es dann aba wieder runnergeschmissen weil ich es kaum genutzt hab...

warum dann gentoo ? nur weil es schneller ist ???

wenn du gentoo installieren willst, mußt du über deine hardware bescheidwissen , es gibt kein yast wie bei suse ,alles wird von hand konfiguriert.

----------

## goom

Ich kann es dir auch empfehlen. Wenn du ernsthaft umsteigen willst und bereit bist, dich mit der Materie ein wenig auseinanderzusetzen sollte es keine Probleme geben. 

Wenn du dich allerdings auf dieser "Linux ist toll und Microsoft scheisse" - Mode - Welle befindest ist das ganze nicht von langer dauer und du solltest es gleich wieder sein lassen. 

Ich persönlich nutze gentoo seit ein paar Wochen, hatte es aber vorher parallel zu Windows auf dem Rechner installiert. 

Habe dann immer noch zu viel Windows genutzt, obwohl ich es irgendwie doch nicht wollte  :Smile:  .

Hab dann einfach mal radikal Windows runtergehaun und nutze nur noch gentoo.

Bin echt zufrieden und ich vermisse wirklich NICHTS. Alles, was ich bisher an Hardware installieren wollte, ging auch. Sicher habe ich das eine oder andere Mal etwas länger gebraucht, aber am Ende lief doch alles  :Wink:  .

Wenn du also ernsthaft umsteigen willst, tu es - es wird sich lohnen!

----------

## schnaep

danke erstma... 

ich meine aber das 48 std ganz schön lange sind oder net ? ich meine muss ich da 48 std vorhocken oder brauch der 48std, sprich der entpackt etc. also das ich im prinzip was abnderes machen kann ? 

ich denke ich probier das erstma einfach aus mit stage 3 ! 

ich hab nen 800 mhz celeron, 256 mb ram, geforce2 mx 400, und son olles media markt mainboard .. ich muss mir doch i386 saugen oder ?? 

mir ist grad noch aufgefallen das bei http://www.linuxiso.org/distro.php?distro=45 ga keine stage 1,2,3 angeboten werden !! was mach ich denn nu da is nur GPR (das sind doch schon die vorgedfertigten ?) ich bräuchte ja eigentlich nur das dann runnerladen (die 3 cds oder ?) oder habt ihr nen andere quelle parat wo ich garantiert das richtige bekomme ? 

vielen dank 

andreas 

achja und dat is nen gutes forum... schnelle antworten und dann auch nich gute antworten .. respekt hab selten glück mit foren aba hier ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jay

Nein, natürlich musst Du nicht die ganze Zeit danebensitzen und zugucken, wie Dein Compiler vor sich hinrattert.

Wenn Du eine Quelle zum Downloaden brauchst, such Dir einen Mirror raus:

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml

Zu Deiner Graka: Die sollte kein Problem darstellen. Nachdem Du Dein System aufgesetzt hast, musst Du anschliessend  noch die NVIDIA Treiber installieren.

----------

## schnaep

aba i386 is richtig oder ?? wie kann ich das denn nochma rausfinden ich wusste das auch schon ma !

----------

## Joe Kinley

Du brauchst net vorm PC hocken.... vielleicht nur die erste Stunde.... danach macht der alles von allein, und du kannst penn0rn *hab ich selbst gemacht* ....

Ich empfehle auch Stage1 fürn Anfang... weil du danach, wenn du doch nochmal neu installieren willst, das net mehr musst...... es ist net schwieriger... musst nur 2-3 Zeilen mehr eintippen, und bissl länger penn0rn ^^ 

Es Lohnt sich

----------

## bmichaelsen

 *Quote:*   

> aba i386 is richtig oder ?

 

Für einen Stage 1 install ja.

----------

## schnaep

 :Confused: 

wie und sonst wenn ich jetzt z.b. stage 3 insten würde doch auch oder nich ?!

ähh nochne frage während der kompiliert kann ich dann auch nix anderes machen ?! nee oder ich komm ja in kein OS rein ?! oder geht das irgendwie?!

Gruß

andreas

----------

## wizzzard

Wenn dein Rechner kompiliert, bist du doch quasi in einem OS   :Very Happy: 

Scherz beiseite, du kannst, während dein Rechner kompiliert, natürlich nicht mehr gleichzeitig mit Windows arbeiten. Du kannst aber gleichzeitig noch auf einer anderen Konsole unter Linux arbeiten. Stell dir unter Windows einfach mehrere offene DOS-Fenster vor (ok, ich weiss, ist nicht ganz dasselbe, aber fürn Anfang reichts!). In jedem dieser DOS-Fenster kannst du etwas anderes machen, sprich mit dem System arbeiten, während es in einem dieser DOS-Fenster kompiliert.

Btw. von Stage 1 zu starten dauert ca. 3-4 Stunden, dann biste bei dem Punkt, an dem du mit Stage 3 starten würdest. Bei deinem Rechner würde ich die allerdings stark empfehlen, das Kompilieren der graphischen Oberfläche über Nacht laufen zu lassen.

HTH, wizzzard

----------

## bmichaelsen

 *Quote:*   

> wie und sonst wenn ich jetzt z.b. stage 3 insten würde doch auch oder nich ?! 

 

Bei einer Stage 1 ist es eingentlich ziemlich egal solange die Architektur stimmt.

Für eine Stage 3 sind die i686-Live CD da.

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/releases/x86/1.4/livecd/i686/i686-1.4-20030911-cd1.iso

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/releases/x86/1.4/livecd/i686/i686-1.4-20030911-cd2.iso

look for a mirror near you ...

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml

----------

## schnaep

 :Confused:   warum muss ich denn die i686 nehmen und warum net i386 woher weiss ich das was sagt mir das ?! das ich i686 hab oder i386 ? wo is da der sinn ? ?ich miene warum ?

----------

## sputnik1969

 *schnaep wrote:*   

>   warum muss ich denn die i686 nehmen und warum net i386 woher weiss ich das was sagt mir das ?! das ich i686 hab oder i386 ? wo is da der sinn ? ?ich miene warum ?

 

Du kannst auch i386 nehmen, aber da dein celeron ein 686er ist und 686-optimierter Code schneller läuft als 386er code, ist der 686er-Code zu empfehlen...

Und woher du weist, das dein Celeron ein 686er ist?

Aus der modelnummer (cat /proc/cpuinfo und da schauen auf die cpu family)

Aber um es simple zu machen

i386er -> 386

i486er -> 486

Pentium -> 586

Pentium II/III (und deren Celeron-Abkömmlinge) -> 686

----------

## schnaep

 :Very Happy:  aso na denn is ja jut ... ich werd mir dann ma nochj jemanden suchen der mir gentoo saugen soll und einen der mir die anleitung drucken darf   :Razz:  ich denk ma das ich stage 1 nehme und wenn dat nich klappt pechhehabt... inet brauch ich auch zum insten oder ??! hab ich muich da iregndwo verlesen inner anleitung ?

----------

## schnaep

 :Smile: 

soo mein Kumpel würde für mich die cds saugen ... 

nu die frage ich braucb ja i686 ... so und zwa sollte ich stage 1 nehmen oder 3 ... könnter mir alle links für die passenden cds geben wäre nett ... also soweit uch das mitbekommen hab siet ihr ja der meinung das ich das mit anleitung schaffen kann ... das stage 1 ... nu denn ... die links das is erst ma das wichtigste ..  :Very Happy:  THX

gruss 

andreas

----------

## bmichaelsen

Wenn Du keine dicke Leitung hast, solltest Du zunächt eine Stage 3+GRP Installation machen (siehe Anleitung). Mit Stage 1 musst Du sonst ständig Dinge "nachladen" (wenn man genau weiss was man will, geht das auch, aber ich fürchte Du wirst dies erst bei der Installation rausbekommen ...) ... für Stage 3 + GRP ist alles auf der Cd, Link s.o.

 Les' die Anleitung ....

am besten zweimal ..  :Wink: 

----------

## schnaep

 :Wink:  dann werd ich ma mein glück mit stage 3 versuchen .... werd ich aba erst in einer woche zu kommen ... muss nu noch mein windows benutzen ich hab keine zeit zu verlieren ich muss meinen Praktikumsbericht noch schreiebn und da sind 48 std echt ne menge ...

nu denn danke Leute ... wird nich das letzte ma sien das ich hier wegen nem problem posten werde

adios amigos

andreas

----------

## Heavensdoor

Steige als Totalnoob ein, wenn ich darf, den ich bin auch sehr an Linux interessiert und möchte es auch gerne als Absolut-OS nutzen, habe aber ehrlich gesagt Angst vor dem Umstieg, da ich bisher immer nur hörte: Linux ist hart, heftig, brutal schwer und für nicht so englisch gute Menschen (wie ich) total ungeeignet. 

Nun wollte ich es gerne aus eurer Sicht hören, ich habe zwar schonmal mit Linux in meinem Praktikum gearbeitet, aber das ist schon gut 3-4 Jahre her und war eher larifari als wirklich intensiv. 

Was ein Gentoo mir bieten sollte ist:

- Einstieg auch für weniger englischbewanderte Leute

- Auch zum Spielen verwendbar sein (mit möglichst geringem Leistungsverlust, da das der 2 Grund gegen einen Umstieg war  :Embarassed:  )

- Alles was auf einem Windows PC möglich ist, sollte auch auf Gentoo möglich sein

- Es sollte hinter einem billigrouter klappen (da ich z.B. keine ports von diesem Umlenken kann, z.B. nie einen FTP Server starten könnte)

- Guten Support in Deutsch bieten (wie ich sehe, ist dieser aber gegeben  :Wink:  )

Das wäre auch erstmal das, was mir auf dem Herzen liegt und nun warte ich auf eure Meinungen. Seit dabei bitte ehrlich, nicht dass ich später vor der Enttäuschung stehe, den dann seit ihr dran schuld!   :Twisted Evil:   *scherz*  :Wink: 

----------

## ruth

hi,

erstmal natürlich hallo  :Wink: 

tja, in letzter konsequenz musst es du wissen, wie sehr dich dieses thema interessiert.

sicher die falsche motivation wäre der derzeitige 'Microsoft ist scheisse - Linux ist geil' Trip.

das nur im voraus...

dann:

im gegensatz zu anderen linux distributionen, besitzt gentoo _keine_ graphischen konfigurationstools...

quote von gentoo.de

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo-Linux ist nur bedingt eine Distribution für Linux-Einsteiger, es sei denn, Sie sind dazu bereit viele Dokumentationen zu lesen -- auch Englische. Es gibt keine grafischen Konfigurationshilfen, fast alles muss von Hand konfiguriert werden. Sollten Sie bisher nur über KDE, Gnome oder irgend einer anderen grafischen Oberfäche mit Linux in Berührung gekommen sein, dann ist Gentoo sicherlich nicht gleich die richtige Distribution für Sie. Wenn Sie mehr Geschwindigkeit wollen, dann kann es ratsamer sein Ihrem Rechner ein Speicherupgrade zu gönnen oder eine schnellere CPU anzuschaffen. Sie müssen kein Linux-Profi sein, aber der Status eines fortgeschrittenen Anwenders ist hilfreich - sonst könnte Ihr Ausflug ins Gentoo-Land recht bald einen herben Rückschlag erleiden.
> 
> 

 

wichtig ist vor allem der erste Satz, denke ich:

... es sei denn, Sie sind dazu bereit viele Dokumentationen zu lesen -- auch Englische

wie sehr du mit dem englischen zurechtkommst - das musst du selbst wissen,

wobei die anzahl der deutschen übersetzungen kontinuierlich zunimmt...  :Wink: 

fazit:

es wird _definitiv_ nicht so sein, dass du eine cd einlegst und nach 2 stunden hast du ein

fertig konfiguriertes GUI system, nachdem du ein bischen knöpfe mit der maus

geklickt hast - wenn du sowas willst, ist wahrscheinlich SuSE oder Redhat erstmal besser...

wenn du allerdings gleich richtig einsteigen willst, und bereit bist viel zu lesen..

( sei es doku, howto's google, usw. )

dann wirst du deinen spass haben.

wieviel zeit du zu investieren bereit bist, musst du selbst wissen...

das ist natürlich nur meine persönliche meinung - andere werden eine andere haben...  :Wink: 

gruss

rootshell

----------

## Heavensdoor

Mhmm, danke soweit, ich bin gespannt ob schnaep in nächster Zeit was dazu postet und ob ich andere Meinungen noch höre. Aber vielleicht wärst du (oder andere) so lieb, mir mal die klaren vorteile (aus eurer Sicht) zu nennen die Linux (oder dazu auch speziell Gentoo) im gegensätz zu M$ hat. 

Weil leider ist es so, dass man erst wirklich beim testen oder längerem nutzen von einem Programm oder OS weiß, wo die stärken und schwächen liegen. Daher vielleicht eine kleine auflistung, wäre lieb zumindest  :Wink: 

----------

## schnaep

 :Cool:   ich werde posten ... sobald ich zeot hab mir gentoo druf zu machen  :Smile: ... hab ich nur momentan leider ncih ich muss noch jede menge füre schule machen .. .udn zwar vorren ferien .. und wenn ich jetzt mit gentoo anfange dann fehlt mir jeden menge Zeit ... aba wenns sowiet is melde ich mcih !

nu denn #

adios

----------

## ruth

hi,

also vorteile (von linux allgemein) aus _meiner_ sicht wären:

 logische Konfiguration: nahezu alle Programme / Systemstartscripten liegen unter einem

einzigen Verzeichnis: /etc.

wenn man etwas konfigurieren will, tut man das da und weiss gelich wohin.

und über die windows registry und klick klick config in derm zusammenhang zu reden...

b.t.w. wer weiss schon unter windows, wo programmeinstellungen wirklich gespeichert werden...

vielfach in der registry und die: *oh graus*

also: logik

 performance: ich bin unter linux ohne probleme zu folgendem in der lage:

cd brennen, dvd encoden, tv-schauen, kdevelop offenzuhaben, musik hören und zu spielen...

das alles simultan ( na gut, die unbenutzen prozesse in den hintergrund, manches natürlich muten... ( wer von euch kann schon 3 tonquellen simultan verarbeiten *grins*)

und wer mal die framerates von z.b. rtcw unter linux und die unter windows verglichen hat, der weiss, was ich meine...

 schnellerer systemstart

 schnelleres herunterfahren

 keine abstürze (seit ich weiss nicht wie lange...)

windows hat hier auch zugelegt, ich weiss...

 deinstallierte programme hinterlassen keine *leichen* in der registry, d.h. die oft beobachtete "systemalterung" wie unter windows gibt es hier nicht.

(oft braucht windows mit der zeit immer länger zum starten, da es übriggebliebene einträge der registry überprüft und lädt)

 syntaktisch + logisch sehr viel mächtigerer kommandointerpreter (bash)

 schnelleres arbeiten, da man eigentlich alle dinge von der konsole aus machen kann...

und bis ich mal unter windows den hunderdsten reiter in der tausendsten tab. gefunden habe... *grins*

 noch viel mehr

 spass

gruss

rootshell

----------

## bmichaelsen

 *Quote:*   

>  10. spass 

 

is der wichtigste ....  :Very Happy: 

----------

